# Phalaenopsis AL Redsun Queen 'Pylo's Perfume' AM/AOS



## bigleaf (Apr 9, 2016)

Phalaenopsis AL Redsun Queen 'Pylo's Perfume' AM/AOS 84 points
6.0 cm, 6.9 cm


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 9, 2016)

That's one hot Phal! What are the parents?


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 9, 2016)

That's really beautiful, and I wish I could smell it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2016)

Love the color transitions.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2016)

My eyes are trying to process that color!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you. Yes, the judges were having a difficult time with description. I should have chosen 'Pylo's Golden Halo' as cultivar name. I love this flower for its strong sweet fragrance and its multicolor.

Parents are (Ba-Shi Redsun x Ld's Bear Queen)


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2016)

very nice colours and the spots/flecks add interest


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2016)

Gorgeous Phal. I wouldn't know how to describe it either,
except eye shattering. WOW!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you everyone 

These are the awarded photos by AOS photographer David Gould


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 14, 2016)

great award photos


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2016)

Holy smoke!


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2016)

That flower GLOWS!!! WOW! Don't let Pylo smell it...my
dogs want to eat fragrant flowers. Perhaps Pylo has better
manners.


----------

